# PC demonsration



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I was wondering if someone locally (P'down area) has a PC and wouldn't mind if I popped over to see how it performes. I am thinking of getting 1 but would like to see it an action for myself before I buy it.

Thanks,
Ronnie


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Im in lurgan! Shouldn't be a problem. Im sure we could organise some time for ya to have a look!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

That would be great. any time ur free give me a shout... Thanks.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

You can see mine in action Ronnie if you wanna, early saturday morning? I only have a couple of hours spare in the morning but more than enough so you can see what its like. Say around 9ish weather permitting. You can see the gilmour, etc as well

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Unfortunatly I am going racing on Saturday and will be away all day.. would some other time suit?! Thanks for the invite.. I'll get round yet.


----------



## davy st2 ni (Jan 21, 2007)

cgraham2k said:


> You can see mine in action Ronnie if you wanna, early saturday morning? I only have a couple of hours spare in the morning but more than enough so you can see what its like. Say around 9ish weather permitting. You can see the gilmour, etc as well
> 
> Clarke


 are you near ballymena if so if you dont mind could i come and see it working thanks davy


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ronnie - No worries sure another weekend will do.

Davy St2 ni - Sorry im just outside portadown, its up to yourself whether you wanna travel that far, might be someone closer to you which might help you out.

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

> Ronnie - No worries sure another weekend will do.


Possibly the following Sat if ur free?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Possibly the following Sat if ur free?


Yes that might suit, i'll know better closer to the time.


----------



## davy st2 ni (Jan 21, 2007)

cgraham2k said:


> Yes that might suit, i'll know better closer to the time.


 thanks mate bit far for i will just finnished nightshift


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry for butting in but I'm fairly new to the detailing game, any change someone with a PC would be free some Sat evening around the P'down area 2 demonstate them before I take the plunge? I'm from Fermanagh but would be in Portadown a lot of Sat evening. 
Thanks
Stevie


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Could be incentive for a little mini-meet? Yourself Stevies and Ronnie are both interested in a little demonstration, close to Portadown!

Myself and Moddie usually have a car to do most Saturdays - you would be more than welcome to come along


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ronnie this saturday morning still suit? Anyone else who's interested can call down to see my gilmour, pc and any other products I have in action. Need to be finished up by 12 latest, 6 miles outside Portadown.

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

That would be great Clarke :thumb about 9ish or wot ever time suits u... I will drop u a PM on Friday. :thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yea do well, hear from u on friday.


----------

